# Bud Rot???



## FUM (Oct 12, 2009)

I just came in from the greenhouse where I found one (1) bud that looked rotten. When I touched it the top of the cola fell off and left two thirds (2/3) of the bud that looks fine. I turned up the fans.:holysheep: Is that Bud/Cola going to be all right, or should I nip it off? Don't want any more rot.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 12, 2009)

Clip any molded/rotting buds off and give your girls a calcium supplement. This should prevent any further bud rot.


----------



## FUM (Oct 12, 2009)

So a calcium supp.retardes the mold? I'll remember that for next year.Thanks. But i ended up just cutting her down. 
The trich's were going from foggy to having a black line starting up the stock of some of the trichromes. I dident like that action so i chop,chop cut them down. Is that blackness there a bad thing???


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 12, 2009)

That was probably your resins degrading. Prob peak harvest time.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 12, 2009)

Bot rot is always brown on my plants and I get it every year.  Snip it off if you suspect rot.


----------



## FUM (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm sure it's peak harvest. These last three (3) ladies are the best of the harem. Towards the end of the grow I started adding worm tea. The Cranberry growers  (around here)are using it and getting much bigger growth in the berries bogs,and it also detour's bugs from there crops.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

I  would  like  to  see  picks..as  i  too  just  clip  off  the  rot/resindegrade...sometimes  the  whole  bud..sos  to  stop  the  spreading..


*Bombbud*..thanks  for  that  tip  on callcium:aok:  wish  we  had  :thank: button :ciao:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 13, 2009)

No prob 4U.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 14, 2009)

I had to go by the hydro store today and I asked my buddy there about calcium and bud rot. He disagreed with bbp about it. He said that calcium does help with blossom end rot, which is caused by a calcium/mag. deficiency. Bud rot is botrytis and calcium won't help it. He mentioned a product called Excel? for it. It is a systemic that you put in water and give to the plant through the soil BEFORE you get the rot. Once a month. I will look into it for next year. He suggested that if the plant was in the 2 week harvest window to just harvest it, rather than risk losing more to rot. I trust him. Just thought I would pass it along. Bud rot is a big deal for me and I would love to find some kind of answer, if not an actual solution. I am not saying bbp is wrong, just giving another opinion.


----------



## Kcar (Oct 14, 2009)

look for the caterpillar that started it all


----------



## 420benny (Oct 15, 2009)

??? caterpillar???


----------



## FUM (Oct 15, 2009)

Good looking out 420, Souunds like Excel may be a good  investment. Please keep us posted on your resurch. Be nice the get rid of mold for good.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks you very much 420Benny!


----------

